# [SOLVED] Brak polskiej klawiatury w KDE, dziwny problem

## borysf

Witam!

Zainstalowalem wlasnie Gentoo - wszystko smiga jak nalezy, ale mam pewien problem ktorego nie wiem jak rozwiazac  :Sad:  Otoz zainstalowalem polska lokalizacje KDE (LINGUAS="pl") oraz postapilem na 100% wg manuala nt. polonizacji systemu. KDE gada po polsku, jednakze nijak nie dziala mi polska klawiatura. W ustawieniach lokalizacji -> uklad klawiatury nie mam zadnych dostepnych ukladow do wybrania. Co wiecej, pod X'ami nie swieca mi sie kontrolki Caps-Lock, Num-Lock i Scroll-Lock, mimo iz np. wcisniecie Caps-Lock powoduje ze moge pisac wielkimi literami. To jeszcze bym przezyl, ale brak polskich liter na klawiaturze mnie straszliwie denerwuje :/ Czy jest jakas metoda, aby "naprawic" to?

Pozdrawiam serdecznie,

Borys Forytarz

P.S. Przegooglowalem kilka godzin, jednak nic nie znalazlem co by mi pomoglo  :Sad: Last edited by borysf on Sun Oct 21, 2007 8:52 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## unK

Masz xorga 7.3?

----------

## SlashBeast

Może masz źle ustawioną klawiature w xorg.conf ? U mnie to wygląda tak:

```
Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc104"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "pl"

EndSection
```

----------

## borysf

Juz dziala  :Smile: 

Nie wiem czemu, ale mialem w xorg.conf takie ustawienie:

Option         "XkbRules" "xfree86"

zamiast:

Option         "XkbRules" "xorg"

Pewnie jak juz bylem zmeczony i spisywalem konfiguracje z poprzedniego systemu (SuSE) to zapomnialem zmienic ta regulke. Teraz juz wszystko dziala  :Smile: 

Dziekuje za pomoc i szybka odpowiedz.

Jest jeszcze tylko jeden problem: kontrolki od *-Lock, teraz swieci mi sie Num-Lock ale nie da sie go zgasic przez nacisniecie klawisza. Dodatkowo z Caps-Lockiem jest tez tak jak pisalem wczesniej, ze dziala jak powinien, ale nie swieci sie kontrolka.

----------

## Arfrever

 *borysf wrote:*   

> Juz dziala 

 

Przeczytaj APEL, szczególnie punkt 9.

 *borysf wrote:*   

> Jest jeszcze tylko jeden problem: kontrolki od *-Lock, teraz swieci mi sie Num-Lock ale nie da sie go zgasic przez nacisniecie klawisza. Dodatkowo z Caps-Lockiem jest tez tak jak pisalem wczesniej, ze dziala jak powinien, ale nie swieci sie kontrolka.

 

Błąd 192221.

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## borysf

oki, dodam solved jak juz bedzie wszystko dzialac  :Smile:  wszedlem na ten bug co mi podeslales, ale nie znalazlem konkretnej odpowiedzi  :Sad: 

Moja konfiguracja klawiatury w xorg.conf:

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Keyboard[0]"

    Driver         "kbd"

#    Option         "Protocol" "Standard"

    Option         "XkbLayout" "pl"

    Option         "XkbModel" "pc104"

    Option         "XkbRules" "xorg"

EndSection

zakomentowana linia nie ma zadnego wplywu na dzialanie :/

----------

## Arfrever

 *borysf wrote:*   

> wszedlem na ten bug co mi podeslales, ale nie znalazlem konkretnej odpowiedzi 

 

Problem jest na razie nierozwiązywalny (dokładniej RESOLVED UPSTREAM). Być może będzie rozwiązany w "x11-base/xorg-server-1.4.1".

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

